# A New Zealand Classic:- Bosomworth



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

Recently purchased this Bosomworth in unloved condition. I completely stripped the bike down cleaned, polished, replaced worn and cheaper parts (such as handlebar, stem, saddle, front derailleur, chain, cassette, headset and wheels).










Bosomworth - one of New Zealand's best known custom frame builders. Originally started by Eddie Bosomworth, Eddie says "his ambition was to make bikes good enough to be used at the Commonwealth and Olympic Games and he says a number of them were used". His frames were generally constructed from Columbus and Reynolds steel tubing.



















This one was built in 1989 and in built up with the following specification:- 

Frame/Fork:- Columbus SLX
Wheelset:- Wolber Profile 20 700c/DT Aero/Shimano Dura-Ace Hubs
Headset:- Stronglight
Bottom Bracket:- Shimano 600 Ultegra
Crankset:- Shimano 600 Ultegra 53/40T - 170mm
Chain:- Shimano 600 Ultegra
Derailleurs:- Shimano 600 Ultegra
Cassette:- Shimano 600 Ultegra Speed 7 12-23T
Brake Levers:- Shimano Dura Ace
Brake Calipers:- Shimano 600 Ultegra
Handlebars:- 3ttt Eddy Merckx
Stem:- Shimano 600 Ultegra
Seat Post:- Campagnolo Chorus
Saddle:- San Marco Regal
Bottle Cage:- Blackburn Pro Cage 










I have used it a few times, very smooth and quiet to ride - you only hear the noise of the tubs rolling along the road surface.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

Sweet looking bike.


----------



## JML (May 16, 2003)

Perfect name for a woman's bike.  I can imagine someone going into a bike shop and asking for it by name ...


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

Sure, it's very beautiful..............

But what's a Bosomworth? 

(I cannot come up with a good punchline here, please help me)
I mean, I know what it's worth to me.......

What's the sizing on a Bosomworth? A, B, C, D? DD? (wow. that's one HUGE Bosomworth)


----------



## JML (May 16, 2003)

There are plenty of old names that result in unfortunate readings in more modern times. I imagine the BBC would have a field day with that name. But to be serious, this is from http://www.surnamedb.com/surname.aspx?name=Bosomworth:The only certainty about this surname is that it is English, and probably locational. There does not appear to be any such place as 'Bosomworth' unless either it is a dialectal form of the two Leicestershire villages called Market Bosworth and Husbands Bosworth, the site of the battle of Bosworth in 1485, or it is a development of a now lost medieval village. The latter is quite possible, an estimated five thousand British surnames do derive from places which have completely disappeared, the surviving surname being the only identification. It is our opinion that Bosomworth, it is also recorded as Bosenworth, (see below), is a variation of Bosworth, and if so the translation is probably the 'wild boars wood'. More logically it was an area fenced against the wild boar which roamed England in the pre-Norman period. The village is registered in the 1086 Domesday Book as 'Bareswode', the latter 'Bosworth' appearing in about the year 1230. Early examples of the recording include Rebecca Bosworthe at St James Church, Clerkenwell, London, in 1570, and Edward Bosworth, rector of Tasburgh, Norfolk, in 1679. Ann Bosomworth married John Williams at St Martins in the Field, Westminster, on January 22nd 1758, and Mary Ann Bosenworth married David Lee at St Clement Danes, London, on December 10th 1792. The coat of arms has the blazon of a gold field, a red lion rampant, collared in silver. The first recorded spelling of the family name is shown to be that of John de Bosworth, which was dated 1377, the rolls known as the 'Feet of Fines', Norfolk, during the reign of King Richard 11, known as 'Richard of Bordeaux', 1377 - 1399. Surnames became necessary when governments introduced personal taxation. In England this was known as Poll Tax. Throughout the centuries, surnames in every country have continued to "develop" often leading to astonishing variants of the original spelling.
​Yet I do wonder what a Bosomworth tandem would look like. 
​Nice bike, whatever the name on the frame.


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

JML said:


> I imagine the BBC would have a field day with that name.


Nahhh, we wouldn't!

Great looking bike - I'm a sucker for retinarta paint jobs.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Are those Clements on there?

Nice bike

Do you have a clincher wheelset for general riding?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

a worthy bosom


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Tubulars...*



MR_GRUMPY said:


> Are those Clements on there?


Bosomworth has Continental Giro (Front) and D'Alessandro Speciale (Rear) Tubulars




MR_GRUMPY said:


> Do you have a clincher wheelset for general riding?


Just ride it with tubulars - I ride it work and take it on the odd Sunday ride, just have to be careful on this chosen route.


----------



## nickillus (May 3, 2006)

That is a great looking bike. Thanks for posting.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Yet another great project from NZ. Nice work. Sadly two of my latest projects are modern and the retro stuff is taking a backseat - even made the leap from Campag to SRAM, whatever next.

Really nice job, thought for a second you'd had it repainted.

My first 'real' race bike had 600 on it, same stuff, makes me feel quite nostalgic. It's indexed isn't it - work ok? I'd love to find a set NOS, now I'm not just a Campag man!!!

The guys you ride with bitten by the retro bug yet? Didn't one get a Colnago??


----------



## JML (May 16, 2003)

Previously unloved Bosomworths are busting out all over. http://velospace.org/node/24726


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

Cheers DannyBoy



> Really nice job, thought for a second you'd had it repainted


When I brought it the paint looked worse, had white marks along top tube and just covered in dirt. I just washed it, gave it a good going over with Mothers Polish Scratch Remover and the full 3 Phase Mothers Polish treatment - came up fantastic.



> It's indexed isn't it - work ok? I'd love to find a set NOS


Yes, Indexed shifters and they work fine - I also have a NOS set for my Vincolo TT bike project complete with the gear cable head covers.



> The guys you ride with bitten by the retro bug yet? Didn't one get a Colnago??


Yeah, Andrew brought a Colnago Master Olympic. I think he got jealous of all the eBay parcels that were arriving at work for me, boots on the the other foot at the moment, he has all the eBay parcels being delivered. 
The courier driver that delivers them has asked if our wive's know about these eBay purchases? Told him that's why they get delivered to work and not to our home addresses!


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

steelisreal2 said:


> Yeah, Andrew brought a Colnago Master Olympic. I think he got jealous of all the eBay parcels that were arriving at work for me, boots on the the other foot at the moment, he has all the eBay parcels being delivered.
> The courier driver that delivers them has asked if our wive's know about these eBay purchases? Told him that's why they get delivered to work and not to our home addresses!


Ha ha, it's a bit adictive - like xmas every few weeks. Don't we all get deliveries to work???


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Conti Giro's are just about worthless. The are seldom round, and puncture easily. You would be better off getting a Conti "Sprinter" for front and rear.


----------



## JML (May 16, 2003)

I like the frame-only pic you posted on VeloBase!


----------

